# Camera for low light photography



## $hadow (Dec 30, 2013)

What's your budget?
Rs 10,000 max

Camera type?
Point and Shoot

Body Style?
Compact

How much zoom do you
want/expect?
more than 10x or more

Do you care for manual exposure controls?
yes if possible

What will you be shooting with this
camera?
Nature Photography and Family Photos (picnic spots).

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports? Video?
Indoor photography ( low light ).

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?

Canon Ixus 255, Fujifilm FinePix S4800 ad S6500 if available under budget (You can suggest other also if it comes under my budget)

Any brand preference?
Canon, Sony and Nikon

From where will you be buying?
Local store or online

Any other features you
need?
Bright Natural Colors and Full hd Video recording.

I am thinking of buying camera coz of discounts available online these days  but there is no urgent need. I am going to learn photography with this camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 30, 2013)

Bro seriously below 10k all the camera are very very similar ...I think the cheapest low light cam is Nikon p330 ...it have slightly bigger sensor and all the manual settings needed


----------



## nac (Dec 30, 2013)

Ixus 255
wx150


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 30, 2013)

nac are they really good in low light...OP's requirement is low light specifically


----------



## nac (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes, that's the best one can get in this budget. "Budget" determines everything here...


----------



## $hadow (Dec 30, 2013)

And now I am again stuck which one to go for.


----------



## nac (Dec 30, 2013)

^ Probably you may not find WX150  online as it's getting out of stock or the online seller selling at higher price. That leaves IXUS 255 to pick


----------



## $hadow (Dec 30, 2013)

nac said:


> ^ Probably you may not find WX150  online as it's getting out of stock or the online seller selling at higher price. That leaves IXUS 255 to pick



And what about s6500?


----------



## nac (Dec 30, 2013)

It's good, just that I prefer IXUS over S6500.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 30, 2013)

nac said:


> It's good, just that I prefer IXUS over S6500.


So now I can pick the cam up @8999 at Amazon. What say?


----------



## nac (Dec 30, 2013)

If that's the best deal, yes you can take it.


----------

